# Need advice. Please don’t judge me.These images haunt me everyday.



## ButtonsLB (1 mo ago)

I walked in on my ex having sex /raping a 10-12 year old. He said it wasn’t rape if he’s paying for it . My guess is the poor girl was trafficked. I reported him but since he’s powerful and well known it was ruled out I was an angry ex .Am not sure what to do . The image of that poor little girl haunts me everyday. I need to do something, I must do something. Am not sure what to do . My ex runs one of the biggest tutoring centers in the United States. Am certain there are more victims. What should I do?If this is not the right place for this please recommend another forum.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Wait for a Republican to take the _Oval Office_, then report it.


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

What proof do you have? Just your accidental observation? No DA will do anything.

Maybe, just maybe, you could surreptitiously ferret out a way to get an investigation going.
Women's abuse help organization? With all the corruption coming up in the news regarding crooked/amoral government employees (FBI/DOJ/DHS etc.) - I would not start there.
Don't reveal who you suspect took advantage of the under age girl. Keep it vague till you are convinced they really are working to stamp out trafficking - THEN offer your ex as a person to be watched to see if they can trace the traffickers.

Another angle - an "investigative journalist" not a "reporter" 

Good Luck


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

ButtonsLB said:


> I walked in on my ex having sex /raping a 10-12 year old. He said it wasn’t rape if he’s paying for it . My guess is the poor girl was trafficked. I reported him but since he’s powerful and well known it was ruled out I was an angry ex .Am not sure what to do . The image of that poor little girl haunts me everyday. I need to do something, I must do something. Am not sure what to do . My ex runs one of the biggest tutoring centers in the United States. Am certain there are more victims. What should I do?If this is not the right place for this please recommend another forum.


You have to keep trying this is horrific, if he has the idea that these girls are just disposable property he can purchase, he will keep doing it. Possibly find an investigative reporter or a TV station.


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

Well you could go public. You risk a lawsuit but he would be unwise to pursue one and come under further scrutiny. Be aware that impugning a person's sexual character is libel per se, if I recall. Best if you have some proof.
Could you feign wanting to discuss this with him and surreptitiously record him?


----------



## Megaforce (Nov 12, 2021)

He is bound to continue this. It's his nature. 
Perhaps observe and next time you see evidence of it occurring, bust in with a witness or two plus a camera.
Be very careful now. Who knows what he may do now that he knows you know. These guys are demonic.


----------



## QuestionAssumptions (2 mo ago)

ButtonsLB said:


> I walked in on my ex having sex /raping a 10-12 year old. He said it wasn’t rape if he’s paying for it . My guess is the poor girl was trafficked.


My suggestion, if authorities won't do anything...

Join Twitter with a user name that won't identify you.
Follow the user @elizableu . She's a human trafficking survivor advocate that currently has the ear of Elon Musk on Twitter.
Send her a tweet (put @elizableu at the start of the message) anonymously (and maybe even more vaguely) describing what you just described to her and ask her to follow you back so you can send private messages to exchange more details. If two people follow each other on Twitter, they can generally sent private message to each other.
Delete your browser history and don't save your login information on your computer or phone. If you can use someone else's phone and/or computer to do this, that's better.
Be very careful. If that's what this is, you will be messing with some very nasty people. If at any point you feel you are in danger, trust your instincts and run. Turn your cell phone off or don't bring it with you so it can't be used to track you. Bring money and buy a prepaid phone if you need one.
There is also a National Human Trafficking Hotline at 1-888-373-7888.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

You need to get some help with this it is too horrible a burden for one person to endure.

There may be rape support hotlines you can call, 

You know what you saw and no normal person could ever forget such a thing.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

A 10 to 12 year old? Pay for it? That is SICK. If you know how to find the girl, then you can report it to the police. Trafficking young kids is a serious problem around the world. Doesn’t help that there are those who are pushing to sexualize and even groom them at such early ages.


----------



## Canadiana (1 mo ago)

Your husband engaged in child prositution and the court dismissed your case?


----------



## ButtonsLB (1 mo ago)

ShatteredKat said:


> What proof do you have? Just your accidental observation? No DA will do anything.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, you could surreptitiously ferret out a way to get an investigation going.
> Women's abuse help organization? With all the corruption coming up in the news regarding crooked/amoral government employees (FBI/DOJ/DHS etc.) - I would not start there.
> ...





QuestionAssumptions said:


> My suggestion, if authorities won't do anything...
> 
> Join Twitter with a user name that won't identify you.
> Follow the user @elizableu . She's a human trafficking survivor advocate that currently has the ear of Elon Musk on Twitter.
> ...


thank you. I wI’ll try Twitter


----------



## ButtonsLB (1 mo ago)

ShatteredKat said:


> What proof do you have? Just your accidental observation? No DA will do anything.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, you could surreptitiously ferret out a way to get an investigation going.
> Women's abuse help organization? With all the corruption coming up in the news regarding crooked/amoral government employees (FBI/DOJ/DHS etc.) - I would not start there.
> ...


i tried Long Beach womens shelter. They said they couldn’t help unless am abused.They also asked for donations to have someone look into it . Found it little sketchy. 
Any recommendations for an investigative journalist in California or Long Beach?


----------



## ButtonsLB (1 mo ago)

Canadiana said:


> Your husband engaged in child prositution and the court dismissed your case?


the police dismissed me . Didn’t go As far as court.


----------



## ButtonsLB (1 mo ago)

Megaforce said:


> Well you could go public. You risk a lawsuit but he would be unwise to pursue one and come under further scrutiny. Be aware that impugning a person's sexual character is libel per se, if I recall. Best if you have some proof.
> Could you feign wanting to discuss this with him and surreptitiously record him?


I may have some screenshots of him engaging in a pedophile forum . Account registered with his work email. But a lawyer told me that wasn’t enough.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

ButtonsLB said:


> I walked in on my ex having sex /raping a 10-12 year old. He said it wasn’t rape if he’s paying for it . My guess is the poor girl was trafficked. I reported him but since he’s powerful and well known it was ruled out I was an angry ex .Am not sure what to do . The image of that poor little girl haunts me everyday. I need to do something, I must do something. Am not sure what to do . My ex runs one of the biggest tutoring centers in the United States. Am certain there are more victims. What should I do?If this is not the right place for this please recommend another forum.


When you walked in on your ex raping a child, did you call the police immediately?


----------



## QuestionAssumptions (2 mo ago)

ButtonsLB said:


> thank you. I wI’ll try Twitter


Eliza Bleu getting lots of tweets right now, so you may need to post a few times at various times during the day to get her attention. You should also search for an explore other contacts for your state and region. Make sure you "Follow" @elizableu and others you tweet to so they can can follow you back for private messages.

Also consider calling the National Human Trafficking Hotline at 1-888-373-7888. They say it's a "confidential, multilingual hotline for victims, survivors, and *witnesses *of human trafficking."


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

ButtonsLB said:


> I may have some screenshots of him engaging in a pedophile forum . Account registered with his work email. But a lawyer told me that wasn’t enough.


this seems strange but I am Irish and know very little about the US 
I know every state can be different , as I now live in France and once reported to the police a wife beater and was told by the guy on the desk go home and tell her not to come crying on our door 
Things have changed here over the years and my area was the worst in regard to police helping in domestic violence,

many years ago the FBI tipped off the Irish police about people that in IRELAND were active on pedophile sites 
but I do believe that there is a glass roof for some people in powerful plaices in the US and takes a lot more to bring them down


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

ButtonsLB said:


> *the police dismissed me* . Didn’t go As far as court.





ButtonsLB said:


> I may have some screenshots of *him engaging in a pedophile forum* . Account registered with his work email. But *a lawyer told me that wasn’t enough*.


Wow. So the local police don't want to follow-up and your lawyer told you that you don't have enough evidence. That is truly sad. Perhaps it is time to go national or state level.

Reporting suspected pedophile activity

Federal US Dept of Justice Reporting

If he is part of *a pedophile forum *then he may have child pornography on his computer. That is a whole different kettle of fish.

How to report child pornography

If it is a work computer or account, and he is part of a large national firm (even if he is a major owner) they should have a Human Resources Department that may or may not be staffed by ethical independent people. If he is really as morally corrupt as you say, it is the company's best interest to get him fired as quickly as possible and so they may be willing to listen and investigate, but I would try the other options first.

Now for some advice. Stay as far away from your ex as you can. If you do report him to authorities, see if they can help you get a restraining order or no-contact order. Then become paranoid and look over your shoulder until you read about him being arrested.

Good luck.


----------



## Canadiana (1 mo ago)

ButtonsLB said:


> the police dismissed me . Didn’t go As far as court.


You need a lawyer.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Something seems off. You witnessed it, you have pedophilia screen shots, what else do you have? 

A. This is a terrible crime and should be reported.
B. If you're indulging in imagination posting, pls rethink your topics.
C. A marriage forum wouldn't be a forum one would post such a thing which is why some may be skeptical of the post.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

The only two very large tutoring companies with HQ in California are JEI and Mathnasium

FYI


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

ButtonsLB said:


> i tried Long Beach womens shelter. They said they couldn’t help unless am abused.They also asked for donations to have someone look into it . Found it little sketchy.
> Any recommendations for an investigative journalist in California or Long Beach?


God, I have to say it....

You are in the pit of_ Sodom and Gomorrah._
You are in California.
You are doomed!

I would not be surprised if these young girls (and boys) are some of the millions of the current, illegal border crossers.

The border crossers, (the young girls and boys) are raped; before, during and after coming into the States.
Many women are being killed if they do not cooperate.

Young women are given (advised to take) sub-cutaneous birth control, prior to the journey, so they do not get pregnant, on the way to _The States._

Our government has no idea, or care, who brings them in, or where they go, or what happens with them later.

They did before, when the numbers were very small and manageable.
Now, it is chaos.

And, is *PURPOSELY* done.

There is presently chaos and rampant drug use, it is being seen, everywhere.
Why, the hell?
..
I am sure those raped children are drugged up, and made dependent on drugs, to keep them passive.

This is the result of _Progressive Democrat_ rule; you are seeing it first hand.

I hate this present administration, for this breach of law, this breach of common sense, this breach of that love of humanity.

It is _Madness.

The Horror!_


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

ButtonsLB said:


> thank you. I wI’ll try Twitter


Another possible resource would be Craig "Sawman" Sawyer (former Navy Seal) and his www.vets4childrescue.org organization.
I know he is on Facebook likely twitter as well.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ButtonsLB said:


> I walked in on my ex having sex /raping a 10-12 year old. He said it wasn’t rape if he’s paying for it . My guess is the poor girl was trafficked. I reported him but since he’s powerful and well known it was ruled out I was an angry ex .Am not sure what to do . The image of that poor little girl haunts me everyday. I need to do something, I must do something. Am not sure what to do . My ex runs one of the biggest tutoring centers in the United States. Am certain there are more victims. What should I do?If this is not the right place for this please recommend another forum.


Who did you report it to? Report it to someone else. Report it to the FBI. Notify the Center for Missing Children and see if they can exert some pressure. Just keep going up the ladder and reporting it and someone will take you seriously. He may be powerful but he's not powerful the higher up you go. Always insist on filing a written complaint because then they have to investigate. Go up the chain of politicians, mayor, governor. Tell them your claim is being ignored. On your witnessing alone, they should have already gotten a warrant and searched his computer. Did you get a good look at the girl? Offer to look at photos with the Center for Missing Children.

The FBI is the best place to report this if you haven't already.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

The horror, the horror......

We have lost our souls.

Societies, always do.


----------



## ButtonsLB (1 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Something seems off. You witnessed it, you have pedophilia screen shots, what else do you have?
> 
> A. This is a terrible crime and should be reported.
> B. If you're indulging in imagination posting, pls rethink your topics.
> C. A marriage forum wouldn't be a forum one would post such a thing which is why some may be skeptical of the post.


Why would I make something like this up ? That is why I stated on my post if this is the wrong forum to please recommend another.You have no idea what I go through everyday. I can’t even close my eyes without seeing that little girl.But this is not about me. 
and am sorry you feel that way.


----------



## ButtonsLB (1 mo ago)

Gabriel said:


> The only two very large tutoring companies with HQ in California are JEI and Mathnasium
> 
> FYI


Not those ones. The Tutoring Center Franchise Corp


----------



## QuestionAssumptions (2 mo ago)

ButtonsLB said:


> Not those ones. The ***


You should probably ask to have this thread moved into the Private Members Section. Putting too much personal information here may turn up in search engines and uncover what you are saying here. You may want to edit out the name of the company here.


----------



## ButtonsLB (1 mo ago)

TAMAT said:


> You have to keep trying this is horrific, if he has the idea that these girls are just disposable property he can purchase, he will keep doing it. Possibly find an investigative reporter or a TV station.


I have started a petition on change.org calling on the Long Beach city prosecutor ( they are friends actually and Dr T was a major donor in his campaigns) . I’ve sent out emails and messages to local and national stations. Hopefully someone will pick up on it soon .


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Pretty much know who this is now.

A pedophile and sexual abuser. He needs to be taken down hard.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

ButtonsLB said:


> I have started a petition on change.org calling on the Long Beach city prosecutor ( they are friends actually and Dr T was a major donor in his campaigns) . I’ve sent out emails and messages to local and national stations. Hopefully someone will pick up on it soon .


I do understand the difficulty you are feeling.

One of the men in an ethnic church I used to go to was in the kitchen with lots of other members and leaned over and grabbed the butt of a young boy, saying "ass" and a few other words I didn't understand in their language. 

It's was like I was the only person in that crowded kitchen who thought this was inappropriate, when I mentioned it to my W she didn't think anything of it. The mans wife was also in the kitchen and the boys sisters as well.

The images keep repeating however, although they are much less disturbing than what you saw.


----------



## ButtonsLB (1 mo ago)

TAMAT said:


> I do understand the difficulty you are feeling.
> 
> One of the men in an ethnic church I used to go to was in the kitchen with lots of other members and leaned over and grabbed the butt of a young boy, saying "ass" and a few other words I didn't understand in their language.
> 
> ...


That’s terrible. Unfortunately I came to learn that most pedophiles are trusted members of the community.
It has been very hard.


----------



## ButtonsLB (1 mo ago)

Gabriel said:


> Pretty much know who this is now.
> 
> A pedophile and sexual abuser. He needs to be taken down hard.


Is it allowed to post the change.org link here ?


----------

